# wood elf highborn



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

wood elf highborn
spear of twilight
helm of the hunt
stone of the crystal mere 
great stag 
light Armour
wild rider
total 313 points
this is my wood elf high born Evan though this technically not a list please
C and C welcome


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I've bumped this to tactics as it isn't an armylist as such


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> wood elf highborn
> spear of twilight
> helm of the hunt
> stone of the crystal mere
> ...


I prefer the Oaken Armor and Stone of the Crystal Mere with that build. Forest spirits are already magic attacks, so a magic weapon is not needed.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

yes but iwas going more upped strentgh and killing blow


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it is a pretty good set-up, I do question having your highborn off riding around with Wild Riders instead of giving his nice leadership buff to the rest of the army, particularly since with a decent sized unit of Wild Riders and a magic standard to give them some punch (since the general is there) you are looking at 500+ points in one unit.

Also, you can't take helm of the hunt with Wild Rider Kindred since it says you can only replace the Wild Rider light armour with a suit of magical light armour, helm of the hunt isn't light armour it just gives a 6+ save. It says this in the Wood Elf FAQ, top of page 4.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

My army is almost entirely forest spirits, so the commander can join any of them. That's not so much a problem. I don't like killing blow, usually it ends up being invalid against US 3+ units, or other reasons. It's a good build, though. And I didn't know about the helmet thing, not that I use that much.


----------

